# Lallemand Abbaye Belgian Ale Yeast



## lukiferj (2/11/14)

Looks like Lallemand have a new Belgian yeast coming out. Will be keen to try this and see how it compares to its liquid brethren.

http://lalvin.danstaryeast.com/company/products/abbaye-belgian-ale-yeast


----------



## Guvner77 (2/11/14)

Hi Lukiferj, yes this yeast isn't far away. 

Visit hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au New Brissy based brewing supplies offering a sample sachet for the first 5 x orders.


----------



## Markbeer (3/11/14)

Looks to be different to the only other Belgian non-Saison dry yeast Fermentis T-58.

Will be looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## RobB (4/11/14)

It's interesting that Fermentis and Lallemand are both releasing a yeast called "Abbaye" at about the same time. The Fermentis version is getting luke warm reviews on some of the US boards, so hopefully the Lallemand product is is a different strain.


----------



## indica86 (9/1/15)

Well just bottled a simple pale fermented with this.
I did not see any temps recommended for fermenting so I did so at 18°c and raised to 20° at the end to help an IPA that was next to it finish.
Went quite well and took off quickly. Smelt like bananas when I was bottling it.


----------



## HBHB (9/1/15)

Will revisit this one later, but frankly, it was OK, nothing to write home about. Mild oddball fruitiness, maybe a hint of clove and some peppery spiciness. Piched at 17 and elevated daily to 22 done and dusted 1.056 gravity beer, finished dryish 2 packs pitched.

Frankly, I don't think it's filled any void & can't say there was anything stunning about it. Maybe a good yeast for those who don't like estery beers.


----------



## indica86 (3/2/15)

I really liked it.
Did a Belgian ish blonde with it - Saaz hopped.
Bit of banana but clean and crisp and clear.
Could pass for Aussie Bitter.
I will use it again.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/2/15)

indica86 said:


> I really liked it.
> Did a Belgian ish blonde with it - Saaz hopped.
> Bit of banana but clean and crisp and clear.
> Could pass for Aussie Bitter.
> I will use it again.


A Belgian abbey yeast that turns out beers that could pass for an Aussie Bitter is hardly a good thing though surely? I'd be pretty p****d if I'd tried to make a tripel or other recipe suggested by the yeasts name only to end up with a VB clone

Thanks for posting your results though as I was vaguely thinking of trying one of the dried abbey yeasts for a cubed Leffeesque blond, but think ill now save that experiment for something else


----------



## indica86 (3/2/15)

It could be from what I made though. Very simple grain bill with late Saaz. Take from that what you will.


----------



## manticle (3/2/15)

Many good tripels are very simple grist plus nobles. I'm with BD - I expect a bit more punch from a belgian yeast.


----------



## indica86 (3/2/15)

All good, others mileage may vary.
Problem is the is not a suggest ferment range with this yeast so perhaps that was an issue?


----------



## spaced (20/5/15)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has anymore experience with this yeast. 

If not I'll run it at current brisbane temps and see what happens.


----------



## lukiferj (20/5/15)

Havent used it yet but keen to. Keep us updated on how it turns out.


----------



## HBHB (21/5/15)

Revisiting - several weeks post bottling.

Failed to be overly impressed. Still some light esters present, but certainly no wow factor.

Light spiciness and faint fruit of some sort, faintest hint of bubblegum a little clove and ?pepper.

I'll re-do the recipe, and play harder with the temps to see what it can push out, but seriously underwhelmed. Have kept 2 or 3 champaign bottles to revisit later. Not holding high hopes.

Martin


----------

